# New S3 specs (to the USA 2004-2005)



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

What kind of engine are we talking about, 2.0 16v turbo? I would love to see if anyone has any specs on what Audi has planned. This will be my next project


----------



## blacka4 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: New S3 specs (veedub11)*

i don't know if the S3 will be coming stateside with the A3. I know the A3 should be here around that time in a 5 door version. They are not bringing the 3 door statesides yet. Not that I know of. Anyways If they do bring the S3 here I will be the first in line for one.


----------



## blacka4 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: New S3 specs (blacka4)*

oops I forgot to say...if anything it will have a 1.8 5V with more boost pushing it to 225HP.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: New S3 specs (blacka4)*

the 2005 gti will have a 2.0 16v t


----------



## blacka4 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: New S3 specs (veedub11)*

you might be correct...but if it has the 2.0 t in it I would think it would still be a 5v


----------



## kaotica (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: New S3 specs (blacka4)*

everything i have read thus far points to a 16V 2.0T not a 20V


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: New S3 specs (kaotica)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaotica* »_everything i have read thus far points to a 16V 2.0T not a 20V

yep


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: New S3 specs (veedub11)*

Obviously I am in no position to speculate on what specs a US S3 will be, but I am fairly certain it won't be a four cylinder turbo. In Australia, we are scheduled for getting an A3 3.2V6 quattro sometime in 2004. Note, this is NOT an S3, but a "regular" A3. There is a lot of talk that there may not be an S3 but rather an RS3, which could be a twin turbo version of the VAG V6 engine. Who knows?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

I'll bet my left nut that S3 will not be 2.0 turbo. Maybe a bigger VR6 (is 3.5 or 3.6 liter even possible in this configuration?).


----------



## val1s (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (bzcat)*

mmm twin-turbos on the 3.2l v6, even if they are small that engine would push


----------

